

Google Continues To Buy Its Way Out Of Privacy Problems, Consumer Watchdog Says - r0h1n
http://www.consumerwatchdog.org/newsrelease/google-continues-buy-its-way-out-privacy-problems-consumer-watchdog-says

======
r0h1n
Link to the $17M settlement (PDF) -
[http://www.ct.gov/ag/lib/ag/press_releases/2013/20131118_goo...](http://www.ct.gov/ag/lib/ag/press_releases/2013/20131118_googlesafari_avc_executed.pdf)

